# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Download nga Youtube

## zeus

Cfare programi perdorni ne Ubuntu per te shkarkuar playlist nga Youtube ne mp3? Kam 4K, por lejon vetem 40 kenge.

----------


## Neteorm

VidMate the best app per shkarkime nga youtube mp3 M4 etj..

----------

